# Εγκαταστάσεις > Internet / Δίκτυα / VOIP Τηλεφωνία >  >  Επιτέλους. Αναβάθμιση ίντερνετ.

## lepouras

μετά από μήνυμα στο κινητό, σήμερα έγινε αναβάθμιση από τον OTE  στην γραμμή μου (και υποθέτω και σε άλλους). ένταξη το τηλέφωνο από κλασικό pstn γύρισε πάνω στο ρουτερ τώρα ποια (και έχω δύο γραμμές κιόλας όπως κάποτε έδινε το ISDN )αλλά το καλύτερο είναι ότι επιτέλους μετά από ΄τόσα χρόνια έχω 24 ταχύτητα (δεν έφτανε στην περιοχή πάνω από 6-7) εδώ και κάνα χρόνο είχαν μπει τα καφαο με τις οπτικές ίνες δίπλα στο σπίτι μου αλλά προσπαθούσαν να μας πουλήσουν VDSL με διάφορα κόλπα (είχα πτώση της ταχύτητας στ 1 και 0,5 μέχρι και 0,1 έφτασε) που μετά από παράπονα μου την επανέφεραν στα κανονικά για τότε επίπεδα. πολλοί γύρισαν τότε σε VDSL αλλά εγώ δεν ήθελα γιατί το θεωρούσα τραμπούκικο τον τρόπο να με βάλουν σε κάτι ακριβότερο χωρίς να το θέλω και εφόσον έστω και με αυτό που είχα έκανα την δουλειά μου.

τελικά η πληροφόρηση που είχα τότε επαληθεύτηκε σήμερα και επιτέλους έχω πραγματικά αυτό που πληρώνω και δεν πήγα σε αυτό που θελαν να μου πωλήσουν.
θα ήθελα να ξέρω αν και σε άλλους (που είχαν χαμηλές ταχύτητες) συνέβη το "θαύμα".

Screenshot-2018-6-14 Speedport Entry 2i.png

----------


## SV1EDG

Ακριβώς το ίδιο έγινε σε εμένα και στον πατέρα μου.Χωμένος στο 8,5 Μbps τόσα χρόνια με αιτήσεις αλλαγής και ξανά μανά, τελικά τώρα που έκανα ανανέωση συμβολαίου με την παλιά τιμή είπα να δεχτώ και την αλλαγή στον router.Ως εκ θαύματος η ταχύτητα εκτοξεύτηκε στα 20-22 Mbps.Ελπίζω να κρατήσει.Στον πατέρα μου ο τεχνικός είπε ότι είναι πάνω σε 100άρα ίνα που την έχουν κλειδώσει στα 24.

----------

